# Tying Fluorocarbon Leader to Fireline



## Alster99 (Nov 20, 2008)

What is the best knot for tying a fluorocarbon leader to Fireline?

Thanks,

Al


----------



## zipper (Feb 27, 2008)

i use a slim beauty knot and it works a treat, i caught a snag and i cut myself trying to break te line it was just that strong


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

Uni to Uni for me. Has failed before when using the Daiwa tournament fluorocarbon but is so simple and have never had it fail while fighting a fish.


----------



## ant (Aug 28, 2008)

Fishnut is on the money uni knot easy to tie and works ;-) ;-) 
Regards
Ant


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

I use the Albright, and it works for me.......just use heaps of spit. ;-)

http://www.animatedknots.com/albright/i ... dknots.com


----------



## YakN00b (Jun 9, 2008)

Allbright to and I have had the leader snap when Jigheads have snagged but never at the knot and the knot has never let go


----------



## Revo (Aug 3, 2008)

I use uni knot to uni knot for joining backing to braid and braid to leader - I've had leaders break, swivels break, but never had one of these knots break.


----------



## T-curve (Feb 19, 2007)

Yep, love the Albright. Much quicker to tie in my opinion and gives a tighter/smaller knot that rides through the runners smoothly. Hasnt let me down yet. In saying that, thats what i use for my estuary/bass fishing. Others may prefer different knots for bigger breaking strains used in offshore situations but then Awty gets some thumper snapper using the same knot.


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

L3GACY said:


> Has failed before when using the Daiwa tournament fluorocarbon....


Failed at the knot or just breakage?

Something about this line that just gives me the creeps, have heard, seen and witnessed a major player on this site get completely done over many times using this flurocarbon. One thing I was too afraid to ask ( His lure loss for one day was over $100 ) was if he was busting off at the knot or just plain getting snapped off clean just above his lure.

Would love to hear mate, I find this hard to say ( Extreme Daiwa buff ) but stay away from this... Brand.


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

I use the albright for lighter line classes and uni to uni for heavier lines. I find the albright much better for the small guides on light spin and baitcasters.



paffoh said:


> L3GACY said:
> 
> 
> > Has failed before when using the Daiwa tournament fluorocarbon....
> ...


Yeh, that stuff is crap!! i threw it in the bin after that weekend.
I had a couple of leader knots fail, but also a few bust offs just above the lure. Ive never had a problem with knots failing before (the odd one here and there) like i did that particular weekend, tried several different knots, tried doubling the braid over, everything i could think of to improve strength but nothing worked. Went back to my usual leaders and havent had a problem since.


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

paffoh said:


> L3GACY said:
> 
> 
> > Has failed before when using the Daiwa tournament fluorocarbon....
> ...


It was at the knot mate, took me about 4 goes before I got a knot that held under decent pressure without breaking. I'd like to think Buff knows his stuff and he also stears clear of it. It's a pity it's from the daiwa stable as I'm a bit like you I love a lot of their products (especially my new TDA lol) but their fluoro isn't one of them.



Buff said:


> Got asked a while back to try the Daiwa Floro (4lb) and as much as it did the job I did have issues with knot strength, once I got a knot to hold it did fish quite well and was quite abrasion resistant.





L3GACY said:


> Just an update, i've found exactly what Buff said. I have real difficulty getting a good knot going. I'm running a bimini thing now after everything else broke and it hasnt failed after a couple of sessions so it wont be getting thrown in the bin. Does the job but wont be purchasing again.


----------



## Nativeman (Sep 6, 2005)

ALBRIGHT



Cheers


----------



## Feral (Oct 18, 2008)

Yep, improved albright all the way have never had one fail on any size fish. (well up to 70lb anyway)
But with any knot, check regularly, particulary if casting, as the knot will wear running through the guides regardless of what type you use.

When casting I start with a leader that the knot is a couple of inches away from my thumb on the baitcaster, ( or roughly equal to your rod length, I hate the leader knot under the thumb when casting), then as I change lures, when the leader gets down to about a metre, I tie on a new leader.


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

Me I have been using the SLIM BEAUTY http://www.fishnet.com.au/library/knots ... _knot.html quick and easy to tie and I know this knot is used for when chasing BIG fish like GT's that pull like a freight train.

Here is a link to one of my favourite knot sites http://www.fishnet.com.au/knotsrigs/knotsrigs.html


----------



## granpop (Mar 23, 2007)

Use either 'slim beauty' or uni/uni knot. Definitely 'slim beauty' when leader is 15lb bs or greater, my jury is still testing it on finer leaders, mainly because it is harder to see the loops on a fine leader with my eyes.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Levi (Nov 24, 2008)

Light gear-
Albright and improved albright, small and seems to go through the runners well, also find it very quick to tie and suits the small line... HEAPS of spit and gentle when i tighten to get best results though, when i have rushed- i have found it can be too weak (eg when fish are biting and im really trying get back out there.

On the heavier gear with 'real braid' i have been playing around with the midnkot- its very satisfying to tie when you get it right, and if you follow the guide and tie back up the braid it tends to pass through runners very nicely. issues are- 
it takes time (not good out on kayak)- good to do when im at home and cant sleep the nigth before a trip! 
you (i) need to melt the leader a touch (w lighter) on the tip before you pull it all tight to get suffficient bite to give confidence that it wont pull through, and again i find very gentle, slow and spit to get it all tight.


----------



## LoboLoco (Feb 1, 2008)

I usually use the uni/uni knot, however when using braid I have found that the braid slowly cuts into the mono and after a while (quite a few trips) when the rod loads up it will break at the knot. To avoid this I have been doing dome research and found that the surgeon knot works well. It actually acts as a shock absorber as well, it does this by having a tight bind of braid then mono then braid then mono..... the mono stretches/compresses and 'cushions' the braid.... it hasn't failed me yet.


----------



## younggun (Sep 16, 2008)

i just tied 8lb vanish to my spool of 6lb firline,
i used the Albright know, and it magic!
i went to the animated knot site and got it in one!
ive tested it against my fence and its very reliable!

cheers for the advce fellas, john..


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWXu6+MUAACxfgAAQQOcEAAJgFSA/7/+gMAD1iw1T9TQQTxTym0mEYI0DTUnqeRqanqDQGgGhoJU9ITUxpPUNqZBoBoOCMc5r7z5DZ0bVl5ZcCkzLAKhjRfBxaSHK9oi/uKoLtHRRTuDI23izh1YLF9t7aUSueOuLoaIoezCQ71IEgSYxhTOJ6FrJt5Jz12ZpHN2idXNtpMTrqP5bsnfcLb3kl+xv6VqXEGewNrh8mOGCRUfYuBtSoRgRIovfjOFgjVOZ1H3ZVhpsLU+dls0miMZtLCT0mfCF8m9dNEDERJqmHqwWplCGgpZTOaxdJt7BhRnEkoKl4k0xN0QQtj+uoQsaFwxtxtWu+b3D+LuSKcKEg93Xxig=


----------



## GregL (Jul 27, 2008)

Hmmm, interesting to hear the Daiwa TDR fluro getting a bad rap from you guys. I've been using it (6lb) for a while now and haven't had any complaints with it at all - infact I thought it was performing really quite well.
I'm certainly not disbelieving anyone, I'm just surprised that it has been such a nightmare as I've not had any issues with it.....yet :shock: 
Smeg


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

GregL said:


> Hmmm, interesting to hear the Daiwa TDR fluro getting a bad rap from you guys. I've been using it (6lb) for a while now and haven't had any complaints with it at all - infact I thought it was performing really quite well.
> I'm certainly not disbelieving anyone, I'm just surprised that it has been such a nightmare as I've not had any issues with it.....yet :shock:
> Smeg


Maybe they've improved it? I bought my first and only spool of it months and months ago.


----------



## Biggles (Jan 6, 2008)

Albright for me, always.

Al


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Double uni again. In 15lb braid/30lb leader I do 11 turns in the braid (no doubling) and 5 in the fluoro. Very strong & easy to tie, almost never breaks at the knot.



LoboLoco said:


> I usually use the uni/uni knot, however when using braid I have found that the braid slowly cuts into the mono and after a while (quite a few trips) when the rod loads up it will break at the knot


I cut off every leader & retie both ends every trip (except my heaviest outfit (60lb leader) which I feel for nicks/abrasion). There's nothing like the feeling of losing a good fish because your crap knots failed, and it will only be the good fish that test them  .


----------



## varp (Sep 12, 2005)

I'll join in the double uni chorus except to say that one of the gun charter operators down here only uses 2 wraps with the mono when it's over 20lb. Coming from him I thought it worth trying and yeah...it does the job.

I use two wraps of the mono on the terminal end of the tackle, but use three for the Fireline join. The Fireline sees 10/12 wraps.

On another note - Nitlon 20 lb fluoro is crap. Had the uni knots fail on me at the hook end on good fish. This was when I was using five wraps though. Not game to try it with 2 wraps as I've found Jinkai to be better and have now stuck with that.


----------

